# Haydn Baryton Trios



## ophicleide (Aug 11, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a recording of the Haydn Baryton trios? I’ve been looking on various websites, but since the Baryton is a bit of a specialist interest, I can’t quite work out which recordings are the better ones since I have not heard of any of the performers of ensembles! The reviews I have seen are not particularly helpful: they seem to talk more about the music and instrument than the recordings...

I notice a group called the Esterhazy Ensemble has recorded the lot and released them in a 21-CD box set (!) which may just be a little too involved for my tastes.

Thanks!


----------



## annie (Jul 31, 2011)

I believe I came into those trios when I was probing his London trios (flute) and my notes-to-myself from 2002 says I've consulted and purchased:
- haydn baryton trio (Dorian 90233)
- esterhazy baryton trio (EMI 69836)
- geringas baryton trio (CPO 999094)
I don't have them anymore. I don't remember giving them away but I remember I didn't enjoy them(not the recordings, the pieces)


----------

